# Thank You.......



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Great job Sivin, Hats off to you
May you have an awesome day, 
You Rock!!!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome! Way to go, Sivin!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

:You_Rock_


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thats awesome!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GReat job!!!

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job Sivin!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you Steve and the rest of you for such kind words! This surprised me today as I was looking for other things in the forum. And what a nice surprise. The donation was a memorial to Jodie, our first golden, who passed away of lymposarcoma last year. She was a few months shy of 12.

Though we added Cara to our household soon after, there remained the question of what to do with the remainder of Jodie's unused medications and sealed foods. All had long pull dates so we kind of sat on them for awhile and were delighted when Homeward Bound said they could use it all. 

Now is not the right time for me, but I hope that at some time in the future I will be able to become involved with a rescue. Your kindness towards animals and generosity in what you do is truly inspiring. 

It is you, the rescue volunteers online, whom I want to thank!

Regards,
Helaine


----------

